# Aftermarket Companies making parts for the Cruze



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Figured we could start some sort of a list of companies making aftermarket parts for the Cruze. Doesn't have to be official and no need for links but a list I think would be a good idea.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

thats definitely a good idea. ill see what i can find. so far i know vis racing makes a carbon fibre hood and trunk for the cruze.


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

In for later.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

btw i found a lot of aftermarket cruze parts on ebay. if theres anything you guys are looking for specifically id suggest trying ebay and see if they might have it there.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I bet this cruze carbon fiber hood will look sick. from VIS racing it's nearly $700!


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

I got a few items off ebay including chrome stuffs and chevrolet logo caps


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I was in a shop today to check out rims. They told me to wait until February because none of the suppliers up here have rims for the Cruze yet. I can't wait for spring to put on a new set of wheels. Whats so cool is that the car will look good in just about anything! lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ChevyPower said:


> I bet this cruze carbon fiber hood will look sick. from VIS racing it's nearly $700!


$660 is less than the VIS Cobalt CF hood (it was over $800)


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone getting a spoiler? Or have spoilers for your CRUZE? What brand would you recommend to a fellow owner?

Thanks.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup, mine came with the body kit . 
I had bought a spoiler for our SUV years ago off Custom Car Rear Wings & SUV Spoilers, Discount Auto Body Kits, Fiber Hoods, Truck Accessories & Ground Effects, Buy Automobile Parts Online , check them out if they make a one for Cruze or you can also check out ebay


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Found some in sportslinkup:

Chevrolet cruze : Sports Linkup Shop : Chevrolet cruze

Still no Vent Visors... Anyone know a site?

Thanks!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...thanks, they DO list the Cruze already: 2011-on Chevy Cruze Spoilers - Drive in Style & Save - Spoilerdepot.com

...and, they're _pre_-painted in factory colors.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ZZP Perfromance is doing alot of dyno time and R&D right now for the cruse. they are making down pipes, cai, and even a few more parts. and even tuning. 

trifecta is offering tunes already

magnaflow has a part number out for a catback exhaust but nothign yet.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...thanks, they DO list the Cruze already: 2011-on Chevy Cruze Spoilers - Drive in Style & Save - Spoilerdepot.com
> 
> ...and, the're pre-painted in factory colors.


Thank you!

Will see on what I can get.


----------



## fincsher (Jan 24, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> btw i found a lot of aftermarket cruze parts on ebay. if theres anything you guys are looking for specifically id suggest trying ebay and see if they might have it there.


Can you post the link in ebay man? I'd like to see that's interesting.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Shawn,
We currently have a Cruze that we are developing parts for.....these will be ready for release in March 2011...
Catback and axleback electronically switchable exhausts(loud/quiet)
Wheels - 19" one piece forged alloys 245/35/19 tires
Brake kit - 360mm rotor with 6piston caliper front brake kit
Various Carbonfibre styling parts.
We will be releasing all parts for worldwide distribution Prices TBC

Regards 
Phil


[email protected]


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

also K&N makes a drp in replacement filter for each engine


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

> Yup, mine came with the body kit .
> I had bought a spoiler for our SUV years ago off Custom Car Rear Wings & SUV Spoilers, Discount Auto Body Kits, Fiber Hoods, Truck Accessories & Ground Effects, Buy Automobile Parts Online and other Chevrolet Car Parts, check them out if they make a one for Cruze or you can also check out ebay


Wow, so much selection for the CRUZE. Some I need, and some are interesting stuff. I wonder if they make Altezza Tail Lights for the Cruze now?

That would interest me, alongside struts.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jed09 said:


> Found some in sportslinkup:
> 
> Chevrolet cruze : Sports Linkup Shop : Chevrolet cruze
> 
> ...


*7" HD CAR DVD PLAYER GPS/IPOD CHEVROLET CRUZE 2009-2010*



I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...nice!

...how about a single, asymmetric, scoop ala' 1963 *Avanti*?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

bmcextremecustoms said:


> Just released on 1/27/2011, BMC Extreme Customs has a Ram Air Hood for the Cruze.



Very good looking. Drop in?


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

not the same BMC that makes air filters i presume?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...these guys, I believe: *BMC Extreme Customs*

...under view [credit: BMC photo]:


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

FUNCTIONAL Ram air.

bangin!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh the possibilities with this car and the aftermarket stuff available. What a gorgeous hood!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

seems to be gettign alot more aftermarket stuff in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone have seen Altezza Tail Lights for the CRUZE?


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Has anyone seen inserts for the fog lamps that have the same pattern as the grills? I would prefer that over the actual fog lamps.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

justmike said:


> Has anyone seen inserts for the fog lamps that have the same pattern as the grills? I would prefer that over the actual fog lamps.


 
hey that is a great idea.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Soon many manufactures will be offering items for the Cruze. Pedder's already offer top notch coil overs! We have them on the site.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wortec just posted pictures of their new brakes: 360mm Rotors 6 Piston Calipers

They look f**king sweet but they're going to be $$$$


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

> They look f**king sweet but they're going to be $$$$


I'll report you for profanity. JK. 

Anyways, on a serious note, anyone know if there are chrome door handles for the CRUZE? Do they even exist?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jed09 said:


> I'll report you for profanity. JK.
> 
> Anyways, on a serious note, anyone know if there are chrome door handles for the CRUZE? Do they even exist?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


GM OEM ones, they come standard on the LTZ. do you need prices?


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> GM OEM ones, they come standard on the LTZ. do you need prices?


Thanks! I won't trouble you any further, will look them up. Thanks again!


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, found this site:

Chevrolet Cruze 4dr (09 on) :roof bars, roof racks, bike carriers, car boot liners and accessories

They got roof bats, snow chains (dunno what's that for), Trunk Liners and UK Seat covers...


----------



## brbugsy (Mar 5, 2011)

This is nice. They are starting to offer in dealerships.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I've had the worst day yesterday and now I need a replacement for the right side mirror as I called up Chevy Philippines and the operator told me that they don't have any in stock. Anyone can give me a link or site that carries them side mirrors (right side)?

I checked gmpartsdirect and found none. Google'd also but the results were misleading. I'm willing to purchase both sets of left and right side mirrors if those are not available for single shipping.

Story:

I was waiting for the traffic light to go Green at an intersection when a speeding motorcycle passed by the narrow gap between the pavement and the road on my passenger right side... WHAM! The Rider and his motorcycle hit my right side mirror and it flew as both rider and cycle hit the pavement.

Now I no longer had the time to retrieve or look where my side mirror flew as I called up 911 on behalf of the rider who kissed the pavement. Turned out it was a 16 year old kid driving the motorcycle.

As of the moment, I'm being sued by angry parents of the rider. 


Anyways, thanks in advance for any leads!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow that's nuts, how can they sue you -.-
I thought that kind of stuff only happened in the States


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I emailed gmpartsdirect for ya, lets see if they have a p/n and can find one. I'll pm you any details


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

there is a mirror on ebay. a guy is parting out a totaled LTZ.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

If it kills me I am going to save up and get that hood!!!!


----------



## buellfooll (Jul 7, 2011)

*New guy here*

2012 LTZ, nav and Pioneer. That's all. Oh! Metallic Granit. You guys are talking about wheels. FWIW. When I first got my Cobalt sedan SS there were only a few wheels available for the car. I contacted Enkei to ask what they had that might work. He said there wasn't enough interest to warrant making a wheel with the oddball Cobalt lug pattern. I asked if I could show there IS enough interest would that work. He said maybe but hurry as the SEMA show was in 2 months and they were announcing a new model wheel at the show. They hadn't nailed down applications but if I could show enough interest they would consider a Cobalt app. I posted this info on the CobaltSS.net forum telling everybody that was interested in a wheel from Enkei to contact the company and ask for customer rep. King. Tell him you want a wheel for the Cruze. Talk to him. He's easy to talk to and will tell you everything he KNOWS about future products. Well. I guess enough people on the forum must have called/emailed to show support for the Cobalt because after they revealed the "PF01" wheel at the SEMA show they decided to include the Cobalt. I have since talked to King. He told me that without all the calls and emails to show to the higher ups there would probably NOT be a wheel for the Cobalt. So if it worked for the Cobalt family it will probably work for the Cruze guys too. Personally? The stock LTZ wheels on my 2012 have kinda grown on me. I think I'll keep them. But good luck anyway. SOMEBODY HAS TO GET THE BALL ROLLING SOON. SEMA isn't very far away.

Oh! And by the way, I'm a little long winded at times.


----------



## Rcote99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Carid.com has the best selection of parts and accessories that I've seem yet, check them out


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We have one of the most complete and available sites out there. If you dont see it, we can most likely get it, just have to PM us!


----------



## zymzyck (Jul 1, 2012)

CRUZE : THROWDOWN PERFORMANCE carries Ultra Pro chassis stuff, Injen intakes and some suspension stuff, see also Turbo Tech Racing mentioned above
ZZPerformance - Go Fast... Not Broke downpipe, midpipe - check out what these folks did with the larger ECOTech motors for an idea of where they might be headed with enhancements for the 1.4T, like a nice ported and polished head unit, hotter cam grind, etc.... if you're looking for pretty hood ornaments then this ain't your spot


----------



## shaunvito98 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I talked to tenzo r today they said if they have enough ppl hit them up that they would more then be happy to make our rim size in a group buy so it anyone wants to hit them up let's get some nice rims for our cars email [email protected]


----------

